# Stake body



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Built this today for my new truck.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I already had some short sides for it. I just thought some taller ones would be handy at times.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice work


----------

